# TT Quattro Cab Correction Detail



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Firstly, as this is my first Show & Shine post here I thought I'd introduce myself properly. My name is Martin and I am the owner of Ubercool Detailing based in Harrogate which I have been operating part-time since last August.

I contacted Lee via detailing world as he was looking for someone to detail his TT and after discussing the options, I recommended on a safe correction detail to remove swirls and scratches which the car had picked up over the years from normal wear and tear. I would like to take this opportunity to thank him for appointing me to carry out the work.

Products used were:

Dodo Juice Supernatural Shampoo
Dodo Juice Lime Prime
Dodo Juice Clay Lube
Dodo Juice Red Mist
Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner and various brushes.
MTS APC for arches and tyres etc.
Valet Pro Snow Foam
Menzerna compounds and polishes
ClearKote Red Moose Glaze
LTT Leather care products
Poorboys Natural Look Interior dressing
Rim Wax for wheels
MTS Natural Tyre dressing
MTS Tar & Glue remover
Zymol Seal Feed
Autosol Metal polish
Megs NXT fine metal polish
Autosmart 20/20 glass cleaner

As part of my initial inspection visit, Lee asked me to touch up a few stone chips with an Audi touch up paint stick he had purchased recently. Chips were mainly to the lower front of the car as expected from normal use. Lee continued later in the week with a second build up of paint and then finished off with clear coat ready for my second visit to correct the car. This made a major difference to the overall appearance.

On my second visit, I commenced rinsing the car, cleaning the alloys with a mild Bilberry Wheel cleaner and agitated with soft brushes and rinsed off. The door shuts, engine bay, arches and tyres were sprayed with APC and rinsed.


















































The car was rinsed again then I snow foamed the car with Valet Pro Snow Foam, left to dwell while trims, badges etc were cleaned with a soft detail brush.










Lee had already cleaned and protected the hood with Fabsil recently so just covered with towels whilst the car was snow foamed and washed.

The car was then washed with the Two Bucket Method, Dodo Juice Supernatural Shampoo + Megs Lambs wool mitt then rinsed and fully dries with plush towels. This was followed by de-tarring the car & wheels and then clayed with poly clay fine and Dodo Juice Lube.









Hardly any contamination was found on the clay after these stages plus Lee had done a great job of claying the car recently.

The car was then inspected for defects and what would require corrected:

Vunerable areas were then masked up with 3M masking tape, and paint depth readings taken. Paint Depth readings taken with our Positector Paint Thickness Gauges with the vehicle reading pretty well, between 96-130 microns on average.


























A typical vehicle from new will read in the region of between 110-140 microns (less on plastic bumpers 30-50m), this is a combination of primer, basecoat and clearcoat, with the corrective procedure around 1-5 microns of clearcoat are removed to level minor to moderate defects, my ethos is to always polish to a safe level, thus providing the opportunity for future maintenance and avoiding clearcoat failure at a later date. 
Swirls etc...









The first correcting step was to blend in the stone chip touch ups which I carried out with a combination of a tiny spot of 3M fast cut plus together with of 3M perfect on a orange waffle foam cutting spot pad.

Then after trying various combinations of pad and polish, a lambs wool pad and Menzerna IP3.02 was settled upon to remove the rest of the cars swirl marks.

The light lenses were polished using IP3.02 on a 4" polishing pad.

I then refined the whole paintwork with Menzerna 83RD final finish on a finishing foam pad.

A 50/50 example 









Corrected&#8230;..









Following the paint correction stage, the car was then fully wiped down with IPA and checked ready for the protection stage. Before applying the wax, an application of ClearKote Red Moose Glaze was applied to provide a wet look shine.
Two applications of Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax was then applied as the final protection, first application was left overnight to cure.

















Whilst the wax was curing, the alloys were treated to Dodo Lime Prime followed by Rimwax protection and buffed, the exhaust tips were cleaned with autosol and 00 gauge wool then finished with megs NXT Metal Polish.









Engine Bay plastics were cleaned and protected with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.









Interior was thoroughly dusted and vacuumed with George. All interior plastics treated with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing to give an original manufacture finish, with a little cranberry silicone spray to small areas to freshen up. Glass was cleaned with Autosmart 20/20. The door shuts were waxed with SN and the rubber seals nourished with Zymol Seal Feed and buffed off. 

























Leather seats were given a deep foam clean with LTT Ultra Foam, 
























then protected with LTT Ultra Protect.....








then buffed off with a MF









A final wipe down with Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical finish. This amount will do the whole car once wiped over with a microfibre cloth. 









The end results in the sunshine......

























































































Thanks for viewing
Cheers
Martin.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Good work. 8)

Bring on the sunshine and then perhaps I can do mine!


----------



## lee1977 (Sep 16, 2010)

dannyboyz4 said:


> Good work. 8)
> 
> Bring on the sunshine and then perhaps I can do mine!


Here here! Excellent write up Martin cheers for listing the products! Now I can keep on top of the brilliant work uve done


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Nice detail and write up 

Josh


----------



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Many thanks for your kind comments guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

that was a brilliant write up and absolute brilliant job done on the car, well done looks immaculate.


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tommyd_tt (May 16, 2009)

Thats a brilliant write up and maybe its time i get round to getting my TT detailed because im now ashamed of mine looking at those pics


----------



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Very kind Cheers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mon&amp;stu (Feb 5, 2011)

Stunnigly beautiful work Martin. Great photo's too and although blue is my favourite colour red is such a show-stopping shade!
Unbelievable.

Stu


----------



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Many thanks Stu [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

BTTT


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

The car looks amazing, but I was always under the assumption you shouldn't use Red Mist straight after waxing as it strips the protective properties. I always wait 24 hours before applying Red Mist (in it's slightly milder Tropical variant). Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

From memory I think it's the drying one that reduces the drying properties. I dot think it actually strips the wax, but does reduce the beading properties. I think a quick flirt over with the Red mist Is needed to regain the beading properties, not strip wax.

Hope I am right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for your comments guys. I used Red Mist Tropical which doesn't contain the strong solvent that the regular red mist does, therefore much gentler on underlying wax and sealant layers and cures much more slowly so its more workable in hotter climates. Since I wrote this post, I also now just spray a small amount direct onto a micro fibre cloth rather than direct onto the paint, just to provide a final wipe over. A tiny amount goes along way. The Supernatural wax I applied was also left over night to cure. Hope that helps


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

I realize this is an old thread now, but wow, what a difference. Looks stunning.

Top work, superb write up also 8)


----------

